# Maxima rear brake upgrade



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

WZUP peoples, i just recentlly installed the FASTBRAKES rear maxima brake conversion on my 91 SE-R,what master cylinder do i need and what year,my brakes feel like sponge bob do to the bigger calipers.Its sad that my rear brakes are bigger than my fronts until i purchase there 11.75 kit for the front THANX.....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i think you need a 2nd gen altima m.c. 1993 - 1996

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15087&highlight=maxima


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

thanx 4 the reply,i was reading the forum you linked me and they said that tha altima master cylinder would cause the rears to lock up if my fronts are stock is that true...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

possibly, if that's what it says. besides, you don't want your rear brakes to be bigger then the fronts since most of the stopping power is done at the front brakes. upgrade your fronts to the ad22vf (nx2000) calipers and you'll have a hell of a lot of stopping power.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

I did the rears cause one of my calipers where leaking so instead of going stock i wen't with the bigger brakes,I am going 2 upgrade 2 tha fast brakes 11.75 kit in the future.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *possibly, if that's what it says. besides, you don't want your rear brakes to be bigger then the fronts since most of the stopping power is done at the front brakes. upgrade your fronts to the ad22vf (nx2000) calipers and you'll have a hell of a lot of stopping power. *


I don't think the nx conversion will do it for you. You don't really have much more stopping power with them, just more of a heat sink. He is right though... the maxima conversion on the rear will screw up your brake bais which needs to be heavily on the front. Your rear brakes probably will lock up because w/ the bigger MC those calipers are going to clamp like they are supposed to... there is very little weight in the rear of the car and therefore probably real easy to lock the rear wheels.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> *I don't think the nx conversion will do it for you. You don't really have much more stopping power with them, just more of a heat sink.*


the ad22vf brake upgrade is the most popular upgrade for b13 owners whether they drive an sr20 or ga16 powered car. they call it an "upgrade" because it is better then both cars stock brakes. using the nx2000 fronts brakes in combination with the maxima rears would balance the clamping force. however, if you choose not to go with the ad22vf and just the maxima rears you can buy a proportioning valve which will control the flow of brake fluid to the rear brakes.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *the ad22vf brake upgrade is the most popular upgrade for b13 owners whether they drive an sr20 or ga16 powered car. they call it an "upgrade" because it is better then both cars stock brakes. using the nx2000 fronts brakes in combination with the maxima rears would balance the clamping force. however, if you choose not to go with the ad22vf and just the maxima rears you can buy a proportioning valve which will control the flow of brake fluid to the rear brakes. *


I understand that it is an up grade... but to balance w/ the rear maxima's they aren't going to work well. The nx upgrade is good because it disapates heat better. The pads and calipers are not very much bigger than the stock se-r brakes. I think he will have to go w/ the fast brakes kit w/ a wilwood 4 pd...


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Yes in deed i want the biggest brakes i can fit in the front,i think fastbrakes is the way 2 go, how about you 2SR20DE what kind of brakes are you running....


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> *Yes in deed i want the biggest brakes i can fit in the front,i think fastbrakes is the way 2 go, how about you 2SR20DE what kind of brakes are you running.... *


I'm just running stock brakes right now. NX upgrade in the future but i'm going to leave the rear alone. I just don't think that there is enough braking done in the rear of the car that it would need it. As it is my rears lock up fairly easy. So I think the NX would be a good match for the rear stock brakes. If you get the fastbrakes kit let me know how it works out. Obviously that would be Ideal. You changing you lines to braided right. That makes a big difference too.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah I THINK THE KIT COMES WITH THE BRAIDED lines already its a sweet deal...the backs look cool 2


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

the fastbrakes front upgrade is fuckin sweet. 11.75" rotor and 4 piston willwood calipers... can't beat that! the only thing that's keepin me away from it is the $1200 price tag...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *the $1200 price tag... *


 My car cost me $1800!! Ouch... I thought it was more like $700?


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

yeah i know 1200 bucks but ask yourself do you put a price tag on sumthing that can save your life.....plus when the turbo goes in the shitty stock ones aint cutting it...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

OZMAN said:


> *yeah i know 1200 bucks but ask yourself do you put a price tag on sumthing that can save your life.....plus when the turbo goes in the shitty stock ones aint cutting it... *



I think for that much money you could have some hydrolically operated wing to stick up and slow you down


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

Or maybee sum parachutes lol


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

2SR20DE said:


> * My car cost me $1800!! Ouch... I thought it was more like $700? *


they do have an 11", 4 piston caliper set for the front that's only $900...

oh yeah, you can probably get the nx2000 brakes for around $300... but, according to some people, that brake upgrade sucks...


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *they do have an 11", 4 piston caliper set for the front that's only $900...
> 
> oh yeah, you can probably get the nx2000 brakes for around $300... but, according to some people, that brake upgrade sucks...  *


Who are you? Did you read the posts I wrote? I said I wanted to do an NX UPGRADE. Somepeople only hear what they want.

Umm... I didn't say it sucked... I just don't think it will balance the max rear brakes, if someone knows then let us know. I just know that w/ the stock brakes the se-r locks up the rears w/ no larger brakes so imagine what it's like w/ the max's. I'm not dogging the upgrade, as a matter of fact I plan on doing it myself. I can get the parts for $180. I think the NX is a great mod, with the stock rear brakes.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you're still hung up on the rears locking up...  you wanna talk about people only hearing what they want and reading previous posts... maybe you shoulda read my post about the PROPORTIONING VALVE http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=1178&prmenbr=361


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

sno said:


> *you're still hung up on the rears locking up...  you wanna talk about people only hearing what they want and reading previous posts... maybe you shoulda read my post about the PROPORTIONING VALVE http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ProductDisplay?prrfnbr=1178&prmenbr=361 *


I read your post and here's what I think. If your going to have a proportioning valve then why go through the trouble of a max upgrade if your going to have to reduce the amount of braking that they do? Look I'm not trying to get in an argument here don't take it personally just my thoughts on this subject, and you said in your last post that I think the nx upgrade sucks... that's not the case.


----------

